# security plan templates



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

Where can I get a template for creating my own security plan proposal?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could look here as 1 place SANS: Information Security Policy Templates
there are more https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=i...+download+free&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks the first link was very helpful. What exactly goes into a security plan proposal?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It covers a whole lot of things from users, groups, permissions the list goes on ie network,server. You can find plenty of info using google https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=F...te+policy+list&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks I usually do use google but it gives me usually weird information.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is all in the wording, I find after years of researching it is easiest to keep it fairly simple, and you get reasonable results


----------



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

ok cool but honestly how does one create this type of plan? I am supposed to use the 10 domains of security which I know. Are those my headings in my plan? See it is all confusing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Start at the basics Security Planning you can't plan what you don't know so plenty of research is required as is plenty of info on the physical layout as well as the network etc..You won't be able to just write something up there is a lot of ground work. I will move this to networking security for further help


----------



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

ok thank you. i am starting to understand.


----------

